# Health assessment for visa



## celtic dancer (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,

I wonder if you guys can enlighten me? I have high cholesterol, always have had since the age of 11 (familial hyperlipidaemia). Cholesterol is now 9mmols and I am now on statins. I am a very healthy weight with low blood pressure and no other medical issues (I dont smoke or drink). However, I know my cholesterol will never come down to what is considered a "normal level"as I keep making excessive amounts although I may be able to cut it hopefully. Is there anyone with the same problem or knew of someone with a high cholesterol level who still managed to get accepted for Australia??


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

In health assessment they check your weight and height, which helps in calculating the BMI.
There is no specific check done for cholesterol as such. However i presume the BMI will show over weight and it might lead to some more check ups, i believe. I am not 100% sure of this though.

You may wanna mention the medication that you take for cholesterol in the section provided in 160 form.

But nothing to worry, as long as a prolonging disease / severe health problems are not there generally the medicals will be through. 

Good Luck and All the best.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I think as long as you can prove your cholesterol is being kept in check (a letter from your doctor would be a good idea), I can't see any problems.

Dolly


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

celtic dancer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wonder if you guys can enlighten me? I have high cholesterol, always have had since the age of 11 (familial hyperlipidaemia). Cholesterol is now 9mmols and I am now on statins. I am a very healthy weight with low blood pressure and no other medical issues (I dont smoke or drink). However, I know my cholesterol will never come down to what is considered a "normal level"as I keep making excessive amounts although I may be able to cut it hopefully. Is there anyone with the same problem or knew of someone with a high cholesterol level who still managed to get accepted for Australia??


hi,

even i have the same medical problem (familial combined hyperlipidaemia). my cholesterol and triglycerides levels are always above danger levels. the day i stop taking medicines, levels goes up sharply. while going through Form 1276 i found out the following question

81. During your proposed visit to Australia, do you, or any other person
included in this application, expect to incur medical costs, or require
treatment or medical follow up for:
• blood disorder;
• cancer;
• heart disease;
• hepatitis B or C and/or liver disease;
• HIV infection, including AIDS;
• kidney disease, including dialysis;
• mental illness;
• pregnancy;
• respiratory disease that has required
hospital admission or oxygen therapy;
• other? 

YES
NO

my question is, should i mark yes as the answer? will it be checked in medicals? will it affect my visa grant?


----------



## abulbees (Nov 19, 2010)

Guys my advice is say the truth, mention that you are on medication and that your cholesterol levels were checked by a specialist a report from your specialist will sure help.

I have high blood pressure and I got a report from my doctor about my condition and the tests she have done to me to make sure that there is nothing wrong with me. and my medicals were sent on 12th of December, referred on 19th of December and finalized on 21st of December. which mean that the report sent from my doctor have been read by HOC and made them agree quickly that I am suitable even with one pill a day.

Best wishes, By the way did any of you tried going to boot camps? I have been going to one for a month now and my blood pressure is regulating, the trainer says that it is also good for cholesterol.


----------



## jshara (Nov 21, 2011)

As long as your condition is being medically managed, you will mark NO. Attach a letter from your treating doctor stating what your condition is, what medication you are taking and a statement that in the doctor's professional opinion your condition is being medically managed.

1 in 300 Australians suffer from this condition so its not a big deal. Where the form talks about incurring medical costs, what it means is that you will not be a burden to the Australian society. 

It is not fair to the tax payers of Australia if a person's sole intention of migrating to Australia is to utilise the medicare system. 

You guys should not worry too much. Think of it as if a person was diabetic and needed insulin or someone who has high blood pressure. They will not be a burden on the medical system as long as their condition is being medically managed. They can go on to be productive members of Australian society.


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks guys for clearing my doubts.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

jshara said:


> As long as your condition is being medically managed, you will mark NO. Attach a letter from your treating doctor stating what your condition is, what medication you are taking and a statement that in the doctor's professional opinion your condition is being medically managed.
> 
> 1 in 300 Australians suffer from this condition so its not a big deal. Where the form talks about incurring medical costs, what it means is that you will not be a burden to the Australian society.
> 
> ...



Your answer is incorrect. How can the OP mark no when they still require ongoing medical treatment? Even if that treatment costs very little, only the cost a prescription, it is still a cost and should be answered yes.

To lie on a visa application is visa fraud and can lead to people losing their visa and right to stay in Australia.

That said a managed condition shouldn't be an issue for getting a visa. I have epilepsy and take medication. I marked yes and got my visa just fine.


----------

